# Don't laugh...Kirsch speaker system



## Guest

My next door neighbor is a plumber and we barter for helping each other. I fix his computer, he does my plumbing work.
Today I was telling him about my new FIOS TV service and he asked me if I know anything about TV/stereos/etc.
I walked into his living room and he told me about this speaker system he'd recently bought. 
http://www.kirschloudspeakers.com/products/view_pdetails.php?value=20
He only paid $200, so it's not too bad. I didn't have the heart to tell him the truth.
The problem he has is the system is powered and has only analog inputs, two stereo inputs and a 5.1 input. His equipment only has digital outputs (a DVD player and a cable box).
I guess the easiest thing would be to find a cheap receiver that has two digital inputs and use the power amp on there and not on the Kirsch. Then use the sub out to feed the Kirsch subwoofer.
Any cheap receiver suggestions? Or any other cheap way to get from digital to analog (5.1)?
I gotta say...I took my SACD player and Steely Dan (Hey Nineteen) didn't sound horrible. It's no Nautilus 803/805 w/ HGS-18 like I have, but not too bad for someone that doesn't know better.

Scott


----------



## JCD

Yeah, that doesn't sound good. I was trying to understand exactly what the setup is really like -- are they active speakers or powered someone through the subwoofer (e.g., like the bose system).

During my search, I came across this link. Looks bad.

In any case, I'm still not sure what the setup of these speakers are -- how are they "supposed" to be hooked up? If the speakers themselves are powered, then you should be using a preamp or a receivers preouts and running speaker wire to them. There are some great "powered" speakers out there, but they're usually used in the recording industry and nearfield monitors. Mackie 824's are one of the best deals out there for any kind of speaker and they're a powered monitor.

JCD


----------



## Guest

Yeah..I know it's a scam. He told me it was a $2500 system that he got for $200, I knew the scenario. I don't think I need to tell him the truth. I've been approached by the guys trying to sell Dahlton speakers. I toy with them for a while and then get scared I'm gonna get jumped, so I leave.

The amp for all the speakers is in the subwoofer.
Inputs are mp3 (1/8" headphone), aux (L/R RCA), and DVD (5.1 RCA). Outputs are 5 speaker level (and the built in subwoofer).
Not sure if the x-over is in the speakers or on the amp side. So using a receiver to power the speakers might be disastrous.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

> The amp for all the speakers is in the subwoofer.
> Inputs are mp3 (1/8" headphone), aux (L/R RCA), and DVD (5.1 RCA). Outputs are 5 speaker level (and the built in subwoofer).
> Not sure if the x-over is in the speakers or on the amp side. So using a receiver to power the speakers might be disastrous


So basically, it’s an oversized computer speaker system. Until someone makes a home theater receiver with a 5.1-capable, volume-controlled coaxial output, your buddy’s out of luck as far as using them in the living room. 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## khellandros66

Well.. he is actually not out of luck just yet, if he gets a receiver and you take the wires (usually an RCA type connector on the end) coming out of the speakers and strip the first layer of coating iff there is two wires ans positive and neagative, you spilce other cable to them or leave the lengths the same if you can. This is if my ssumption that they are similar to computer spreakers like Logitechs, etc.

The sub I assume as some analog 5.1 inputs? if so run the normal LFE into the sub 

~Bobby


----------



## Big "G"

bcrawfo2 said:


> Yeah..I know it's a scam. He told me it was a $2500 system that he got for $200, I knew the scenario. I don't think I need to tell him the truth. I've been approached by the guys trying to sell Dahlton speakers. I toy with them for a while and then get scared I'm gonna get jumped, so I leave.
> 
> The amp for all the speakers is in the subwoofer.
> Inputs are mp3 (1/8" headphone), aux (L/R RCA), and DVD (5.1 RCA). Outputs are 5 speaker level (and the built in subwoofer).
> Not sure if the x-over is in the speakers or on the amp side. So using a receiver to power the speakers might be disastrous.


----------



## Big "G"

Actually that system was worth $2500 about 25 years ago, no bullshit. But him paying $200? Now he got ripped off if he paid 200 bucks. I have the same system & paid $20 @ a thrift store 2 years ago. He needs a dvd player or a dvd/vcr combo In order for it to function right. They sell a plug for audio that goes from back of v.c.r. or dvd that plugs in to the audio red & white jacks to t.v. Really depends on what kind of t.v. he has as well! If not enough outputs on t.v. might need to upgrade, or get a convertor that goes from analog to digital? Not sure everyone has different set-ups. Or tell him to get the plug that goes from the sub red & white to the headphone in back of t.v. I hope he has the remote? If not that is another problem $30-35 for that remote. I wish your buddy the best of luck scott


----------



## Kal Rubinson

khellandros66 said:


> Well.. he is actually not out of luck just yet, if he gets a receiver and you take the wires (usually an RCA type connector on the end) coming out of the speakers and strip the first layer of coating iff there is two wires ans positive and neagative, you spilce other cable to them or leave the lengths the same if you can. This is if my ssumption that they are similar to computer spreakers like Logitechs, etc.
> The sub I assume as some analog 5.1 inputs? if so run the normal LFE into the sub


Good one. It will make the best of a bad situation.


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Big "G" said:


> Actually that system was worth $2500 about 25 years ago, no bullshit.


Nonsense. It didn't exist 25 years ago and it is a scam today. White van speakers.


----------



## Big "G"

I use aux from sub. Then from sub to t.v. audio outputs red & white. Then from t.v. special cable from headphone audio to red & white inputs to dvd player. No problems. Disastrous?


----------



## Big "G"

Kal Rubinson said:


> Nonsense. It didn't exist 25 years ago and it is a scam today. White van speakers.


Research it kal. Maybe longer i'm just thinking it was 25 years ago. White van? Never heard that term & never dealt with whoever they are? I'm sorry you feel that way though


----------



## Kal Rubinson

Big "G" said:


> Research it kal. Maybe longer i'm just thinking it was 25 years ago. White van? Never heard that term & never dealt with whoever they are? I'm sorry you feel that way though


Are you thinking of Kirsch Audio from Germany or are you thinking of Klipsch? Show me a valid link to the company or product. 
Never heard of "white van speakers?" They've been with us for decades. Look it up.


----------



## Big "G"

Very good (kirsch) give yourself a pat on the back!!


----------

